# Spinnfischen in Wien?



## Albrecht (11. Januar 2004)

ich will mir heuer unbedingt ein oder zwei jahreskarten in wien anschaffen.
am meisten interessieren mich reviere in denen ich zander, rapfen und barsch mit der spinnrute ärgern kann.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## rob (11. Januar 2004)

seas albrecht!!!!
versuch am donaukanal eine karte zubekommen...die fangen dort super zander,hecht,barsch,barben......mir ist das zu viel stadt aber sonst ein guter bestand.alte donau ist auch nicht zuverachten aber die karten sind limitiert.sonst diverse donaualtwässer z.b. lobau,kuchelauer hafen..usw.
lg rob#h

http://www.fischerei.or.at/index_new.html


----------



## Albrecht (11. Januar 2004)

hallo rob,
danke für die schnelle antwort!
kannst du mir vieleicht sagen wer karten für den donaukanal ausgiebt?
vom kuchelauer hafen hab ich schon einiges gehört, weißt du vieleicht wann dort die saison startet?


----------



## rob (11. Januar 2004)

hallo albrecht!
schau mal auf den link den ich dir oben schon angehängt hab:m...
http://www.fischerei.or.at/index_new.html
da findest du alles was du brauchst#h


----------



## Albrecht (12. Januar 2004)

a jo!
danke, den hab ich beim ersten mal übersehn!
da werde ich wohl beitreten müssen.
lg albrecht


----------



## sebastian (12. Januar 2004)

OOHH MEIN GOTT ! die fische ausm donaukanal musst auswassern dast as a moi essn konnst !! die san sooo grindig.


----------



## Albrecht (13. Januar 2004)

das stört mich nicht weiter, ich bin meistens mit einem foto zufrieden. ( seelen-raub:q )


----------



## sebastian (13. Januar 2004)

Naja also für Catch and release ist er sicher gut !! Nur früher war da mal soo viel Dreck drinnen das ich keinen Fisch aus dem Wasser essen würde. Nicht mal für Geld.


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2004)

hey sebastian!!!
man möchte es kaum glauben aber der donaukanal hat mittlerweile eine sehr gute wasserqualität...so ähnlich wie die donau.einziges problem ist starker regen,den dann kommt über die überläufe das wasser in den kanal und mit diesem die schwermetalle der strasse
die zeiten wo die sch....e direkt hinein lief ist lange vorbei.aber du hast schon recht...ich muss auch nicht unbedinngt vom donaukanal einen fisch essen:m


----------



## sebastian (13. Januar 2004)

aha naja Karpfen werden ja 40 Jahre alt oder so da fängts schon an  die hat sich wahrscheinlich mit scheisse zugeatmet ^^.


----------



## rob (13. Januar 2004)

schon aber die ess ich nicht....und ein spinnfischer auch nicht:m


----------



## sebastian (13. Januar 2004)

Naja schon. Trotzdem. Alleine die Vorstellung. Ein Fisch der aus einem Wasser kommt in das Leute einmal pure Scheisse reingepumpt haben. Naja wers braucht und wer eher objektiv denkt    . Ich sicherlich nicht    !


----------



## edivan (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Also bezüglich donaukanal sind eure Befürchtungen übertrieben,
das Wasser hat die Qualität der Donau und Bezüglich was vor 20 Jahren war, naja das war aber bei allen Flüssen so:-((.
Wenns wirklich günstige Karten willst bleibt dir eigentlich nur der VÖAFV übrig, kriegst zwar für die Donauausstände auch keine Karten(limitiert) aber die komplette Donau und neu Donau.
Außerdem Hafen und da is wirklich Albern Super mit am super Ausstand, ideal Hechte und guten Karpfen oder halt Donau mit Einmündung Donaukanal bzw. Einmündung Öhafen, da gibts auch gute Welsbestände.

Wennst ein geiles Gewässer suchst nimmst dir den Schwechatbach, geht los vor Schwachat bis zur Einmündung in die Donau (Nationalparkgebiet). Im Nationalparkgebiet kannst zwar nicht reinfahren und es is nicht wiklich schön zu fischen (Dickicht etc,) aber da gibts dafür alles drin, sogar Huchen.  
Und des alles sind ca. 25 km und wie gesagt da gibts alles.
Problem is nur wo fischt man?
Hab mir des die letzten 2 Jahre angetan und leider keine Zeit gehabt alles abzufischen.
Übrigens kost die Jahreskarte 70 Euro!!!

Alle Gewässr und Preise findest unter: www.voeafv.at


----------



## Albrecht (19. Januar 2004)

hallo edivan,
danke für den tipp.
der schwechatbach klingt sehr interessant!
ich werd mir das wasserl einmal genauer ansehen.


----------

